# DEUTSCHLAND-SOAP-GIRL 2011, Vorentscheidung - Gruppe 2



## Walt (30 Dez. 2010)

Auch im Jahr 2011 kämpfen hier 42 von mir ausgewählte Soap-Darstellerinnen um den Titel 

„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2011“

Die Abstimmung findet in zwei Gruppen statt.

In der Gruppe 1 starten 7 Darstellerinnen aus „Verbotene Liebe, 5 Darstellerinnen aus der „Lindenstraße“ und 5 Darstellerinnen aus „Anna und die Liebe“ sowie 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Rote Rosen“.

In der Gruppe 2 starten je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Sturm der Liebe“ und „Lena – Liebe meines Lebens“, 6 Darstellerinnen aus „Unter uns“, 5 Dartsellerinnen aus „GZSZ“ sowie 2 Darstellerinnen aus „Hanna – folge deinem Herzen“.

Die Abstimmungen laufen bis ende Juni.

Ab August 2011 kämpfen dass die jeweils 8 bestplatzierten beider Gruppen um den Titel „Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2011“.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr wieder alle mitmacht! 
Übrigens: Die Siegerin im Jahr 2010 war Jeanette Biedermann, knapp vor Theresa Underberg.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2010)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr wieder viele Bilder der Girls posten würdet und die Admins, die Abstimmungsgruppen "oben" festpinnen.

Die Pins von 2010 können gelöscht werden.

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Quick Nick (30 Dez. 2010)

es kann nur eine geben und zwar Janina Uhse


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2011)

Hi

Hi!

Wer Lust hat, kann hier auch gerne von seinen Lieblings-Soap-Girls Bilder posten!

Danke!

Gruß Walt


----------

